# Recommendations for Cruze Premier 17" Tires?



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

This thread was written for a Gen I with 18" rims, but the logic is identical as the rims are interchangeable.

[h=1]Choosing new tires[/h]


----------



## Heretic (Apr 25, 2018)

Blasirl said:


> This thread was written for a Gen I with 18" rims, but the logic is identical as the rims are interchangeable.
> 
> *Choosing new tires*


Thanks for posting that info, Blasirl. I just wish more would chime in on their tire experiences with the Cruze. Tire tread patterns and part names vary constantly and a year or two could make a big difference in what tires are available and how they perform.


----------



## BlkEco (Feb 3, 2012)

Pilot Sport 4S 225/40/18 on the Premier RS 18in wheels. The car is glued to the road.


----------

